# Looking into Toulouse Geese, need advice



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

I have property that borders a 50' wide river for a few hundred feet. There is an inlet where the current is not that swift. I want to raise geese for eggs and to enjoy their company but have a few questions. I live in a 5a climate. So the winters are cold and snowy.

1.) Do the female geese just start laying eggs like hens do? Or do they need a male around?
_The ratio of males to females should be 1 male to 5-6 females. Too many males promotes overly aggressive, competitive males which results in injured, nonlaying females. If you see females with the back of their head scabby or bloody, you have too many males. Remember, you do not need males for the females to produce eggs, you only need males for the females to produce fertile eggs._

2.) As far as their food and water goes what can I do? Do I have to provide water even though they have access to the inlet/river?

3.) Are there potential problems with that body of water I would need to address?

4.) I'm thinking for their shelter one of those large cube shaped metal caged water tanks. Cut a hole and make a lid so I can change out the bedding. Would this be enough?

5.) How do we get them to imprint on us so they don't float away down the river and never return?

6.) Anything else I'm not considering?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

1.) They do lay eggs by themselves, male not required. Though they may not sit on the eggs without a male since they seem to sort of pair up, cant confirm this though.

2.) During the summer I wouldn't worry about water, IF they know where the river is. Probably provide them with water until they do, it still wouldn't hurt to have a waterer somewhere close to the feed though. I would wait until they are fully feathered to allow them to go to the river. They will appreciate playing in one of those blue kiddy pools in the meantime though. As far as feed goes, an all flock mix pellet (as adults) plus access to weeds and grass...they like to graze. As goslings, the unmedicated chick starter. 

3.) The only thing I can really think of is them drifting farther away than you intend, but once they know where "home" is, they should keep returning to that area where their food and water is. They seem to be not quite as nuts about water as ducks, they like to go bathe and play in it for awhile then go graze in the grass and nap in the shade.

4.) I'm can't quite picture what you're thinking here, have a pic that sort of resembles it? During the summer they will more than likely ignore going in the shelter and will sleep outside of it. 

5.) This is the tough one, that I'm still trying to figure out. I'm getting my goslings hopefully tomorrow, American Buff's, this will be my third try with geese. The previous two attempts, I just wasn't quite set up for them yet. They were buff Pomeranians and Sebastopol's. The Sebastopol's I was able to get somewhat friendly, they would come up to me and nibble on my pants and eat out of my hand. That was just from sitting in the fence with them, talking to them a lot. 

With how my barnyard and fencing is set up, I plan on keeping them in my barn with the goats. Then they have access to my little spring/pond, lots of grass and cant get to my flowers and small trees (which they like to gobble down).

I'm a firm believer in that that is the key to taming them down, just sitting with them and talking. With the goslings I'm getting tomorrow, I plan on bringing them into the house periodicaly and making an effort to handle them a lot more. Just be a bigger part of their everyday lives, other than just feeding and watering. 

Another thing I've noticed with raising poultry is having the brooder at waist level, so that when you are reaching in you aren't coming from the top down (like a hawk). Example being at TSC stores or similar where when they reach in they all scatter and completely freak out "THE HAND!!!!". Ever since I've had my brooder box at waist level, I've definitely seen friendlier birds. 

6.) How far away is this river from your house, will they be sort of fenced in, or do you have a fenced yard? They are very curious (snoopy) and will make frequent trips to wherever you are (potentially the house) if they are able. As I previously mentioned, they do really like eating flowers and leaving poop in undesirable places.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What type of predators do you have in your area to worry about?


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

There are all kinds of fowl. Bald Eagles, Golden Eagles, Hawks, Falcons, etc. I think those would be our biggest concern when it comes to predators.


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks, *Lstein*, for that!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

One other thing that I just thought of, with them being close to the river, is raccoons.


----------

